# Cydectin sheep drench dosage for 120 lb goat



## DonnaBelle (Apr 29, 2010)

My vet advised 20 cc of Cydection sheep drench orally for Lenora for her heavy load of barber pole worms.

Which she just got.

In two weeks another fecal to see progress and need for addtional treatment.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Apr 29, 2010)

My vet told us to use weight tape to get an estimate of weight and use 1 cc per 10 pounds of goat.  Then he said to add an extra 2 ccs to that just for good measure.  So, for a 120 pound goat, we would have give 12 cc plus 2 more to make 14.  

I don't think you really can overdose them, but it might be a waste of Cydectin.  That said, you would want to be sure not to UNDER dose, as well.


----------

